# 2015 AMA National - Lots of Questions



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! I don't post much on the forum but do lurk around quite a bit. I'm considering attending the Maltese National Specialty in a month, but know very little about the logistics. I appreciate your help!

1) Is it possible to still attend this last minute? Do I have to register for something?

2) Where can I find a schedule of events? Will there be a rescue walk, SM get together, etc.? Would it be okay to arrive Wednesday or Thursday?

3) I'm not sure about bringing Yoshi and Daisy. They both love playing with other dogs, but Yoshi is very vocal and barks nonstop around other dogs, especially if he is on leash. Yoshi also barks when we leave him in hotel rooms. Daisy does just fine around other dogs and when left alone. Do you bring your maltese to the events? Would it be rude or distracting to bring Yoshi?

4) Do most people bring their husbands? I'm not very used to traveling alone.

I'm just not sure what to expect and appreciate any insight and advice. Thank you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just quickly in order to save time---are you on FB? There is a group there that tells all about Nationals---how to register. Registration closes May 4th so you don't have much time. You can register on line! That would be the quickest way to do it. I registered for someone that way last night. I will look up the site & try & post it here.
The forms can be downloaded from this site. It has to be completed & funds have to be in US currency:
http://americanmaltese.org/press-release/2015-ama-national-specialty-registration-now-underway

2015 AMA National Specialty Registration is now underway | American Maltese Association
americanmaltese.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Just quickly in order to save time---are you on FB? There is a group there that tells all about Nationals---how to register. Registration closes May 4th so you don't have much time. You can register on line! That would be the quickest way to do it. I registered for someone that way last night. I will look up the site & try & post it here.
> The forms can be downloaded from this site. It has to be completed & funds have to be in US currency:
> 2015 AMA National Specialty Registration is now underway | American Maltese Association
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a facebook account. Do I need to PM you my email? Or is there a link to the group?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is an open/public group:
American Maltese Association 2015 Specialty 50th Anniversary Show


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Some girls bring husbands. ....some don't. 

If you get registered for the nationals ...and the Wednesday night Top 20 event, you can enter the fashion show for us pet people's pups!! To be in the fashion show (or to even see it) you must be registered for the Top 20 Event...

Just let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Some girls bring husbands. ....some don't.
> 
> If you get registered for the nationals ...and the Wednesday night Top 20 event, you can enter the fashion show for us pet people's pups!! To be in the fashion show (or to even see it) you must be registered for the Top 20 Event...
> 
> Just let me know. :thumbsup:


When does the event start? We may come in on Wednesday. What would you suggest for bringing Yoshi and Daisy? I've never split them up before but I could leave Yoshi with my mom and just bring Daisy? Or I could bring them both but maybe leave Yoshi in the room with my husband during events? I want to be respectful to others, the event, and the hotel.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

There are certainly more women than men at Nationals, but some husbands do come. For the big social events, you do need to register ahead of time, but if you just want to watch the competition, you can just come without registering. Check the FB page Sandi listed or just go the AMA website for a listing of events and prices.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

A lot of us that are multi-dog owners bring only one-- it's just much easier. Pretty much people accept whatever feels right to you-- husband, no husband, one dog or more than one. I've gone to Nationals with all of the above options in different years. 

Excessive barking would be an issue-- not so much for us, but for others staying in the hotel that are not associated with our group. I would think that would also be nerve-wracking to you, which would make Nationals much less relaxed and enjoyable. If an option is for hubby to stay with your little barker during events, that would be helpful and less stressful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> A lot of us that are multi-dog owners bring only one-- it's just much easier. Pretty much people accept whatever feels right to you-- husband, no husband, one dog or more than one. I've gone to Nationals with all of the above options in different years.
> 
> Excessive barking would be an issue-- not so much for us, but for others staying in the hotel that are not associated with our group. I would think that would also be nerve-wracking to you, which would make Nationals much less relaxed and enjoyable. If an option is for hubby to stay with your little barker during events, that would be helpful and less stressful.


Agree on all fronts.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

socalyte said:


> A lot of us that are multi-dog owners bring only one-- it's just much easier. Pretty much people accept whatever feels right to you-- husband, no husband, one dog or more than one. I've gone to Nationals with all of the above options in different years.
> 
> Excessive barking would be an issue-- not so much for us, but for others staying in the hotel that are not associated with our group. I would think that would also be nerve-wracking to you, which would make Nationals much less relaxed and enjoyable. If an option is for hubby to stay with your little barker during events, that would be helpful and less stressful.



Thank you. This is very helpful and makes me feel much more at ease with whatever we decide.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am really looking forward to this event. I went to Nationals the year before last and I had so much fun. This one promises to be exceptional, since it is a big anniversary. I don't know how MiMi would behave, I fear she would create a disturbance, so I am not taking her. I'm not taking the man either, because I need him to baby sit in my absence. If it were a drive to location for us, I might think otherwise. What I am saying, is if you can drive there in a reasonable time, bring the husband and the poochie....if they aren't happy, they can go home. The event is certainly female dominated. Sign up for the events, the prices are really quite reasonable. Plus, if you register as a guest, it costs about $20, but you get a goody bag that is worth way more.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

socalyte said:


> A lot of us that are multi-dog owners bring only one-- it's just much easier. Pretty much people accept whatever feels right to you-- husband, no husband, one dog or more than one. I've gone to Nationals with all of the above options in different years.
> 
> Excessive barking would be an issue-- not so much for us, but for others staying in the hotel that are not associated with our group. I would think that would also be nerve-wracking to you, which would make Nationals much less relaxed and enjoyable. If an option is for hubby to stay with your little barker during events, that would be helpful and less stressful.


Yikes! Maybe I better reconsider bringing Lisi!:w00t::w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ashley21 said:


> When does the event start? We may come in on Wednesday. What would you suggest for bringing Yoshi and Daisy? I've never split them up before but I could leave Yoshi with my mom and just bring Daisy? Or I could bring them both but maybe leave Yoshi in the room with my husband during events? I want to be respectful to others, the event, and the hotel.


What time does it start....that is the question no one seems to be able to answer for me!!! I am also flying in on Wednesday, so hopefully it won't start until at least 6 or so!! The fashion show will be held during the intermission of the Top 20 show, so if I'm late...it's ok. There are a lot of dogs entered in the Top 20.

Like other's have said, one dog is easier when traveling. The categories are Formal, Casual and Leisure. Leisure can cover just about everything from PJ's to Bathing Suits. :thumbsup:

If you do register for this event, let me know what category you want to be in and give me a discription.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Can I email our registration forms since the deadline is tomorrow? And then mail in the payments separately?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You should talk with Carol Pekron whose name is on the AMA's FB page as the registrar. I hope you hurry though as registration closes May 4th.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My husband is the dog sitter for the dogs that are not attending. As usual I am bringing Truffles. It's easier for me to travel with just one dog. But truthfully speaking, I don't think my husband would attend unless it was very near a great fishing lake, or maybe Hawaii etc. He just isn't a huge dog show fan. Getting really excited about seeing everyone! See you all in Chicago!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Look forward to meeting you Ashley. Your maltese are adorable:wub::wub:


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Look forward to meeting you Ashley. Your maltese are adorable:wub::wub:


Aww thank you! I look forward to meeting you and everyone else as well! I emailed with Carole and she received my registration forms and I am overnighting our check so we are officially going! :chili: I feel like it is so last minute and I am not prepared for anything. How will I know where to go or who everyone is. I feel like I'm going to miss something or forget something. I'm usually alot better planner than this.:blush: I am super excited though and ready for maltese overload!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Ashley,
I think Wednesday is the Top Twenty, fashion show and dinner. You need to have registered for that.
Thursday are seminars. That was free but on the registration form.
Friday there is a luncheon (you have to register for) and SM pizza party. You might want to ask Lacie's Mom about that.
Saturday is a box lunch during the competition and a dinner that evening, both have to be registered for.
There is also lots of dog competition going on.

I think this is correct the best I could tell. This is my first time to go so I could have misread everything :w00t:


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I registered for the top 20 event Wednesday and the grooming seminar Thursday. I would love to go to the SM pizza party Friday. I'm undecided on putting Daisy in the fashion show ... we may just watch this time; I don't want to stress her out. Are there usually any vendors there?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ashley21 said:


> Aww thank you! I look forward to meeting you and everyone else as well! I emailed with Carole and she received my registration forms and I am overnighting our check so we are officially going! :chili: I feel like it is so last minute and I am not prepared for anything. How will I know where to go or who everyone is. I feel like I'm going to miss something or forget something. I'm usually alot better planner than this.:blush: I am super excited though and ready for maltese overload!


Who was putting together the list of SM members going and their cell phone numbers, etc? Was it Jackie? Get on that list and it will really help once you're there to find out where people are meeting up. Kind of hard to miss all of us.  Hmmm, guess it's not an us this year for me. :huh: It's so much fun.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Georgie would probably be stressed out too, but you can carry them! 



Ashley21 said:


> I registered for the top 20 event Wednesday and the grooming seminar Thursday. I would love to go to the SM pizza party Friday. I'm undecided on putting Daisy in the fashion show ... we may just watch this time; I don't want to stress her out. Are there usually any vendors there?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is our first Nationals too---have participated in dog showing & been to other renowned events, but not Nationals. We look fwd. to meeting so many whose names we may recognize but have not known on a personal level. Please feel free to remind this old brain who you are. . . we would love to make your acquaintance.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Who was putting together the list of SM members going and their cell phone numbers, etc? Was it Jackie? Get on that list and it will really help once you're there to find out where people are meeting up. Kind of hard to miss all of us.  Hmmm, guess it's not an us this year for me. :huh: It's so much fun.


Yes it is Jackie :thumbsup:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Ashley21 said:


> I registered for the top 20 event Wednesday and the grooming seminar Thursday. I would love to go to the SM pizza party Friday. I'm undecided on putting Daisy in the fashion show ... we may just watch this time; I don't want to stress her out. Are there usually any vendors there?


Ashley, I think there are vendors there but this is also my first nationals to attend.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

puppydoll said:


> Ashley, I think there are vendors there but this is also my first nationals to attend.


Bring lots of money:thumbsup: the shopping is awesome!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There are always vendors! And there will be a professional photographer as a vendor, it's fun to have your pup's pictures taken!!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

elly said:


> Bring lots of money:thumbsup: the shopping is awesome!!!


YAY! I love to shop! :chili:



The A Team said:


> There are always vendors! And there will be a professional photographer as a vendor, it's fun to have your pup's pictures taken!!


Thanks for the heads up! We've never done professional pictures before.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Are the Bling People coming this year?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The A Team said:


> There are always vendors! And there will be a professional photographer as a vendor, it's fun to have your pup's pictures taken!!


Unless something has changed, the photographer is the same person who took the photos in my siggy! He's awesome!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Anyone know if any vendors will have Pure Paws, Chris Christiansen, Premium Show, Susan Lanci, and/or beds? Wondering if I should wait until Nationals to make some purchases.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ashley21 said:


> Anyone know if any vendors will have Pure Paws, Chris Christiansen, Premium Show, Susan Lanci, and/or beds? Wondering if I should wait until Nationals to make some purchases.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think you should wait...there will be good things to buy there, I'm not sure of the brands you mentioned, but lots of good stuff.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

I brought my hubby. We left our pups in Canada.


----------

